# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Μοτέρ γκαραζόπορτας

## fmike

Γεια σε όλους
Έχω ένα μοτέρ στη γκαραζόπορτα GIBIDI PASS 1200 STAR.
Όταν πατάω το κουμπί ακούω το μοτέρ να παίρνει την εντολή αλλά δε γυρίζει το γρανάζι.
Το έκανα κομμάτια και είδα ότι τα γρανάζια,τα ρουλεμάν και το πηνίο είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση.
Του δίνω 220V στον πάγκο και πάλι δε γυριζει το γρανάζι.
Υ.Γ:το πηνίο είναι μέσα στο λάδι.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.gibidi.com/pdf_istruzioni...nuale_PASS.pdf

Έχει πυκνωτή σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω λινκ .... πυκνωτή 16mF . Θα εξέταζα/ άλλαζα αυτόν . Εφόσον πρώτα βεβαιωνόμουν ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο "μηχανικό" μάγκωμα εκεί γύρω.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Γεια σε όλους
> Έχω ένα μοτέρ στη γκαραζόπορτα GIBIDI PASS 1200 STAR.
> Όταν πατάω το κουμπί ακούω το μοτέρ να παίρνει την εντολή αλλά δε γυρίζει το γρανάζι.
> Το έκανα κομμάτια και είδα ότι τα γρανάζια,τα ρουλεμάν και το πηνίο είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση.
> Του δίνω 220V στον πάγκο και πάλι δε γυριζει το γρανάζι.
> Υ.Γ:το πηνίο είναι μέσα στο λάδι.
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.


Βγαλε καμια φωτογραφια.Μαλλον εχει φαει σε καποιον αξονα το καρε και γυρναει τρελα στο γραναζι.

----------


## STALKER IX

Ξεκλειδωσε το πορτακι και κοιτα τον μπρουτζινο πειρο αν οταν τον πατας με το χερι αν ερχετε παλι εξω...

----------


## fmike

Γειά σε όλους
Λοιπόν έχω νέα με το παραπάνω μοτέρ.
Όταν η πόρτα δεν είναι τελείως ανοιχτή τότε πατώντας το μπουτόν η πόρτα ανοίγει κανονικά.
Όταν ανοίξει τελείως και πατήσω να κλείσει αυτό δεν γίνεται.
Επίσης όταν είναι μισάνοιχτη και πατήσω το μπουτόν να ανοίξει και την σταματήσω πρίν το τέρμα δεν ξαναπαίρνει την εντολή να πάει μέχρι το τέρμα παρά μόνο όταν κλείσω την ασφάλεια στον πίνακα και την ανοίξω ξανά.
Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι παίρνει την εντολή μόνο για άνοιγμα και μόνο μετά απο ανοιγοκλείσιμο του ρεύματος.
Τι μπορεί να φταίει στην πλακέτα για το reset και την εντολή για κλείσιμο?
Βοήθεια.
Μιχαήλ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να έχει κάποιο θερμικό ασφαλείας π.χ. όταν ανεβούν τα αμπέρ του μοτέρ να νεκρώνει την πλακέτα σε Reset και να επανεκκινεί από κατασκευής με την επανασύνδεση του ρεύματος. 
Τώρα για την περίπτωση που έχει ανοίξει πλήρως η πόρτα (και εν συνεχεία που λες ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται να "κλείσει") πιθανόν να έχει περάσει το ¨"τερματικό" χωρίς να λειτουργήσει με αποτέλεσμα να ζοριστεί το μοτέρ παραπέρα του τερματικού και να νεκρώσει και πάλι την πλακέτα. (δεν είμαι ειδικός σε αυτά αλλά έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι) Νομίζω το μήνυμα #4 παραπάνω έχει κάποια σχέση που σου είπε ο Μιχάλης αλλά δεν του απάντησες.

----------


## fmike

Ο πείρος που λέει ο Μιχάλης είναι ok.Ξέχασα όντως να του απαντήσω.
Θερμικό πάνω στην πλακέτα δεν βλέπω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο πείρος που λέει ο Μιχάλης είναι ok.Ξέχασα όντως να του απαντήσω.
> Θερμικό πάνω στην πλακέτα δεν βλέπω.


Όπως ανάφερα ειδικός δεν είμαι αλλά αντιλαμβάνομαι κάποια πράγματα (π.χ. όταν λες ότι ζορίζεις την πόρτα και αυτή σταματάει) τότε σημαίνει ότι έχει κάποια προστασία ... τώρα τι είδους προστασία είναι δεν γνωρίζω γιατί δεν έχω μπροστά μου τα εξαρτήματα που βλέπεις εσύ. μπορεί να είναι και κάτι εκτός πλακέτας ή με άλλον τρόπο εκτός θερμικού.

----------


## fmike

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Πέτρο
Μιχαήλ

----------


## STALKER IX

γυρνα την πορτα στο χειροκινητο δηλαδη να ξεκομπλαρει απο το μοτερ ωστε να κανεις δοκιμες με ασφαλεια.. κανε σταρτ θα ξεκινησει το μοτερ
πατα τον οριακο και προς τις δυο μεριες σε καποια μερια  πρεπει να σταματησει κανε παλι σταρτ θα παρει το μοτερ και πατα παλι τον οριακο να δεις αν θα σταματησει....λογικα δεν δουλευει ενας οριακος...επισης η πλακετα πρεπει να εχει και χρονο λειτουργιας οταν περασει αυτος τελος εντολων
ανεξαρτητα απο αν εχει πατηθει καποιος οριακος.....

----------

